# I feel so empty inside



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

My brand new (2 week old) Z4 was stolen out of my garage this morning as I was in the house getting ready for a ride. Freaking tweaker scumbags...


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

That sucks! My neighbor had the same thing happen around 9:00am on a Saturday. He left his garage open for a minute and one of the many Garage Sale vermin that descend on my hood every Saturday thought he needed it more than my neighbor. It was a really nice urban type cruiser. The guy is in his 80's and rode it all the time. Now its probably delivering produce in Mexico. Check with insurance yet?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't get a hold of my insurance agent on the weekend and don't want to call the claims department before I talk to her.

Deductible is $600 so considering I'm out about $2400 for the bike and all the accessories that were on it the question is: do I want to risk having my premiums get jacked up for god knows how many years for an $1800 claim? I can afford to self insure (buy a new bike) if I have to. It's a tough call. 

I freaking hate thieves!!!!


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

That stinks. This happened to my neighbor a few weeks ago. We live in a pretty nice area, but we learned quickly that does not matter. He had just bought a pretty nice Giant MTB that same day, got it home, put it in the garage and went in for a drink to return less than 2 minutes later to find it gone. He never got a chance to ride it even once (except for a test ride in the parking lot of the bike shop where he bought it).


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Dray3573 said:


> That stinks. This happened to my neighbor a few weeks ago. We live in a pretty nice area, but we learned quickly that does not matter. He had just bought a pretty nice Giant MTB that same day, got it home, put it in the garage and went in for a drink to return less than 2 minutes later to find it gone. He never got a chance to ride it even once (except for a test ride in the parking lot of the bike shop where he bought it).


Oh man...

I'd had my bike about 3 weeks. I'd put over 300 miles on it already.


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

wow,
I've been keeping track of your last thread of when you bought it. I just got back from Revolution bike to check out a Z4 myself.
That totally is not right. We work hard for this, and then someone takes it away with no remorse.
I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

chudak said:


> Can't get a hold of my insurance agent on the weekend and don't want to call the claims department before I talk to her.
> 
> Deductible is $600 so considering I'm out about $2400 for the bike and all the accessories that were on it the question is: do I want to risk having my premiums get jacked up for god knows how many years for an $1800 claim? I can afford to self insure (buy a new bike) if I have to. It's a tough call.
> 
> I freaking hate thieves!!!!


Yes, file a claim with you insurance company. That's the reason you pay them premiums in the first place. If you don't want to file a claim because you're afraid they'll jack your premiums, then why carry insurance at all? 

If they bone you on the premiums, start looking for another insurance company. They're competitive. You'd probably end up finding a company with lower premiums.


----------



## mberthia (Jun 5, 2012)

I lock the front wheel to the frame when it's in my garage. It will prevent someone from rolling away with it but won't prevent them from lifting it and placing it in a car.

Very sorry to hear this happened.


----------



## PBE (May 29, 2011)

Wow, that is awful!! I guess this is one of the reasons my wife not only allows, but requests my AR5 to be part of the downstairs decor (cannot say I mind one bit!) 

Good luck and file that claim and alert the po-po (you just never know).


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

PBE said:


> Wow, that is awful!! I guess this is one of the reasons my wife not only allows, but requests my AR5 to be part of the downstairs decor (cannot say I mind one bit!)
> 
> Good luck and file that claim and alert the po-po (you just never know).


I normally keep the bike in the house. I lubed up the chain on friday so I left it in the garage overnight so it wouldn't drip oil on floor. I guess next time it's going in the house regardless.

Police were on the scene within 10 minutes. They have a picture of the bike and the receipt. I"m doubtful they'll recover it but it is what it is.

I returned a loaner fizik saddle that I was trying out to a LBS yesterday (thank god it wasn't on the bike when it was taken or I'd have had the added insult of having to reimburse them for the saddle on top of the loss). Rode a couple of bikes while I was there including a Masi, Scott, Orbea and Jamis. I have to say, I think I made the right decision with the Felt. After 350 miles on that bike I think I liked it better than everything I rode yesterday.

Guess I'll be back in the shop shopping for a new Felt this afternoon...


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

chudak said:


> I normally keep the bike in the house. I lubed up the chain on friday so I left it in the garage overnight so it wouldn't drip oil on floor. I guess next time it's going in the house regardless.
> 
> Police were on the scene within 10 minutes. They have a picture of the bike and the receipt. I"m doubtful they'll recover it but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


 FYI-They have a Felt Z4 at revolution bike shop in Solana Beach, size 56 I believe for $1999.00 2013 just like yours.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

chudak said:


> Rode a couple of bikes while I was there including a Masi, Scott, Orbea and Jamis.


Hitech?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

chudak said:


> My brand new (2 week old) Z4 was stolen out of my garage this morning as I was in the house getting ready for a ride. Freaking tweaker scumbags...


There are fewer than 285 of them on the planet at the moment, and it could be narrowed even futher if you indicate the size.

Scour craig's list and eBay, it is bound to turn up.

Sorry for your loss,
-SD


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

z85guy said:


> Hitech?


That's the place.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

chudak said:


> My brand new (2 week old) Z4 was stolen out of my garage this morning as I was in the house getting ready for a ride. Freaking tweaker scumbags...


Apparently the Z3's aren't going to be out until the middle or end of next month so it looks like I'm going to be getting another Z4. Hopefully they can have it built up before the end of the week and I'll be back on the road.

Insurance claim submitted so I guess it won't be a total loss just an expensive lesson in trust.


----------

